# Tactile exit sign inside an apartment



## Rick18071 (Nov 29, 2016)

1011.3 Tactile exit signs.
A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an area of refuge , an exterior area for assisted rescue, an exit stairway , an exit ramp , an exit passageway and the exit discharge .

A 3 story building with an apartment on each floor (triplex). Each apartment has egress through a one hour protected stairway. According to the code it looks like they will need a tactile exit sign inside each apartment next to the entrance door. None of the apartments are accessible.

Is this right?


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 29, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> The exceptions are in "1011.1 Where Required" which applies to all exit signs.
> 
> 1011.1 Where required.
> Exits and exit access doors shall be marked by an approved exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel. The path of egress travel to exits and within exits shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the exit or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants. Intervening means of egress doors within exits shall be marked by exit signs. Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an exit access corridor or exit passageway is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) or the listed viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.
> ...


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 29, 2016)

1011.1 Where required.
Exits and exit access doors shall be marked by an approved exit sign readily visible from any direction of egress travel. The path of egress travel to exits and within exits shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the exit or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants. Intervening means of egress doors within exits shall be marked by exit signs. Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an exit access corridor or exit passageway is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) or the listed viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.

So your saying tactile signs need to comply to the above with the exceptions?
How do you find the viewing distance for these signs?
How do you make the them visible  from any direction if ICC/ANSI A117.1 restricts the tactile sign to be in a specified location where it might not be visible from every direction.
Also how can you put one every 100' if there is no door (required next to a door).


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 29, 2016)

Then there is this:

1110.3 Other signs.
Signage indicating special accessibility provisions shall be provided as shown:
1.
2. At each door to an area of refuge , an exterior area for assisted rescue, an egress stairway , exit passageway and exit discharge , signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1011.3.


----------



## steveray (Nov 29, 2016)

Do the apartments open directly into the stairs?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 29, 2016)

"So your saying tactile signs need to comply to the above with the exceptions?"

No
I am saying the exceptions for the location of exit signs apply to tactile exit signage also.

Apartment are R-2 therefore exception 3 applies


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 29, 2016)

_


steveray said:



			Do the apartments open directly into the stairs?
		
Click to expand...


yes_


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> _
> yes_



Still think I would go with MT on the "specific rules over general" with the specific R exception and I imagine the dwelling unit only requires 1 MOE which would also eliminate signage requirements...The dwelling unit opening directly to the stair seems wrong to me....


----------

